# 25 Meter Indoor



## In the zone (Sep 13, 2012)

The Georgia Archery Team is hosting a 25 Meter Indoor tournament on Saturday, December 1st at the Parker rd. facility in Conyers (The same location where we hold GAA State Championships).  

You can download the registration form here.  This will consist of one (1) 60 arrow round (can shoot at either 9:00 am or 1:00 pm).  We will be shooting the 60 am FITA indoor face (either a single spot, or a vertical 3-spot).

This is a Star FITA (so world/national records can be set), but you do not have to be a member of either USAA or NFAA.  FITA rules will apply, and equipment must be FITA legal.

If you have any questions ask here, send me a message, or give me a call.  

Jim

We hope to see everyone there...


----------



## In the zone (Oct 4, 2012)

ttt


----------



## In the zone (Nov 4, 2012)

ttt


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 4, 2012)

my little knitting needles are hitting better at 25m than my 23's????????????????


----------



## In the zone (Nov 5, 2012)

oldgeez said:


> my little knitting needles are hitting better at 25m than my 23's????????????????



Wonderful!!  We look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 12, 2012)

bump it..............no late registration penalty????


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 12, 2012)

i'm going to show up and pay.  i'm figuring no late registration?????


----------



## hoyt44 (Nov 13, 2012)

thinking the same thing geez .....


----------



## Archery Mom (Nov 13, 2012)

sounds great guys..just make sure to come see me to register at the shoot.. and be patient with us as we work everyone in..
see you there.


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks for the reply


----------



## hoyt44 (Nov 13, 2012)

oldgeez said:


> thanks for the reply



 x2     this will be my 1st  indoor shoot & totally lost & confused


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 13, 2012)

there's a first time for everything, lol!!  you'll meet a whole new group of people...some of them will be new too.  archery has many disciplines; 3d is only one, and only goes on part of the year.  target goes on all the time, and it will make you a much better 3d shooter.  we're getting a few "cross overs", but not nearly enough, lol!!


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 24, 2012)

bump it for the zone


----------



## Archery Mom (Nov 27, 2012)

looks like we are going to have an awesome turn out this weekend.. looking forward to seeing everyone there.

if you have not registered, you can shoot me a message and i can put you on a target assignment to you are sure to have a spot...


----------



## Chris2183 (Nov 27, 2012)

PM Inbound


----------



## hoyt44 (Nov 27, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## Archery Mom (Nov 28, 2012)

pm's received and answered.. see you there.


----------



## Archery Mom (Dec 2, 2012)

WOW.... Thank you to everyone who came out and supported the Shoot. We had a huge turnout. It was great to see alot of the " shooters" and to meet all of the "New" shooters. We had an awesome time and we look forward to seeing everyone again real soon. Thank you again for all of your support of the Georgia Archery Association (the state affiliate of US Archery ) and the Georgia Archery Team.
I have attached the results and will post some pictures.


----------



## Archery Mom (Dec 2, 2012)

Here are some pictures from this weekend.


----------



## Archery Mom (Dec 2, 2012)

a few more


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 2, 2012)

nice going archery mom.  that guy right above my pic is ronnie whitehead.  he was one of the first guys i met at the old qwinnett archery club back in the 80's.  he's coming out of retirement strong...i also have seen him at a bunch of cbg 3d shoots.  nice shooting ronnie,,,,


----------



## hoyt44 (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks  archery mom for all the help... everyone was great & helpful... i will be doing this again had a blast nothing like 3d... oldgeez you were right ,  i had fun


----------



## Chris2183 (Dec 3, 2012)

I had a blast. Definitely looking forward to the next shoot. 

One thing that stood out was how friendly everyone was. I went to a stand up paddleboard race not too long ago and the people there all grouped up with the people they knew and did not bother to acknowledge anyone they didn't know, it was a very alienating experience. I had quite the opposite experience Saturday.  My lane mates were super nice and social. Several others talked to me as well. It was nice to walk into an unfamiliar situation and made to feel at home.  


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## hoyt44 (Dec 3, 2012)

Chris2183, i had the same experience with others aswell....  super nice people....  i understand and know what needs to be worked on cant what for the next shoot.......


----------

